# Sour cream and chive buns



## Brokenhandle (Nov 10, 2020)

Got this recipe out of our local Farm Bureau newspaper,  they print two recipes in it each week submitted by members.  When I saw it I immediately knew we had to try it. It was originally published in October 1982, and took 1 st  place at the Iowa State fair.  I omitted the name of original poster for privacy reasons.  I was a whopping 10 years old at that time! Lol. So anyways the recipe and directions 








Have the dry ingredients in mixer bowl, not all of the flour, it is added in after the wet ingredients and some mixing.







Butter, sour cream,  and milk heated in pan







Kneaded by hand very shortly,  after mixing with KA, maybe a minute or so and into a greased bowl







After covering and let rise







Knocked down then formed into buns of different sizes, we had no idea on how many this recipe made. Plus our son loves big buns...ended up with 15. Before letting them rise 







After letting them rise,  brushed with melted butter 







Out of the oven







Sliced these turned out light and fluffy 







Of course had to have one warm with butter 







Had a burger on one of these buns last night but guess it was so good I didn't get any pics! Oooopppsss,  my bad!

But will have to say these turned out very good! Didn't have any fresh chives so used freeze dried that we had on hand...would probably add more on next go around or use fresh if available!

On a side note, for those of you that live in warmer climates and don't like snow...enjoy a nice pic while you stay nice and warm 







Also my wife made buttered O's today...just plain cheerios dumped in a pot with a stick of melted butter,  stirred, and add some salt. So easy and not as healthy but so addictive as a munchie snack. Our 1 1/2 year old little girl loves them as much as she does popcorn. I had to laugh, she chased the cat out of the room...didn't want to share! My wife had to scold her...I was too busy laughing!








Thanks for looking!

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 10, 2020)

Dang them look good! I may have to give those a try! 10 years old!!! Hell I was 2 months old lol! Love the extra pics of the snow and the dog....we have a cat .....no dog as of right now. I'd like to get the boys one in a few years when it will be there responsibility.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 10, 2020)

Man those look delicious. Was 79° here today. Btw I was 8 months old lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 10, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Dang them look good! I may have to give those a try! 10 years old!!! Hell I was 2 months old lol! Love the extra pics of the snow and the dog....we have a cat .....no dog as of right now. I'd like to get the boys one in a few years when it will be there responsibility.


Thanks Travis! They turned out really good! After the initial thought of posting I stopped to think of timeline...been a few years ago.  Our youngest is 21 now and daughter is married and 28 , still no grandkids yet. So our little dobie is our baby...such a toddler!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 10, 2020)

Looks darn good. The snow is pretty as I sit here with the air running on our 80 degree day.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 10, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Man those look delicious. Was 79° here today. Btw I was 8 months old lol


Thanks Jake!  We had that nice weather last week, didn't last long enough! You guys are making me feel old! But just a feeling, in my mind I'm only about 20 most days...just ignore what the body says!

Ryan


----------



## udaman (Nov 10, 2020)

wow great pics they look amazing..
will have to bake some, I love the smell of fresh bread in the house..
Yummy
Oh would have been 17 then


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 10, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Looks darn good. The snow is pretty as I sit here with the air running on our 80 degree day.
> Jim


Thanks Jim! Kinda why I shared it...temp wise it was around 30, but with the ice we had this morning my wife said I wasn't allowed to leave the house, I didn't argue. Nice big flakes, was kinda pretty so thought I'd share.

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 10, 2020)

Brokenhandle
 yeah don’t argue with the wife!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 10, 2020)

udaman said:


> wow great pics they look amazing..
> will have to bake some, I love the smell of fresh bread in the house..
> Yummy
> Oh would have been 17 then


Thank you! I  agree, fresh baked bread is awesome! Not only to eat but the aroma also!

Ryan


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2020)

Looks great, mmm hot-n-fresh rolls mmm!
Will try that recipe some time soon.

I was 14, the 80's were a great time for me.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 10, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Brokenhandle
> yeah don’t argue with the wife!


Heck no! Here's a pic of my best friend...my stick! Been helping me get out of chair since about last Saturday...don't need to slip on ice besides


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 10, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks great, mmm hot-n-fresh rolls mmm!
> Will try that recipe some time soon.
> 
> I was 14, the 80's were a great time for me.


Thank you! You've put out alot of great posts yourself and I have learned alot from you, still many more of your recipes to try!  That's why I love this forum so much!

Ryan


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thank you! You've put out alot of great posts yourself and I have learned alot from you, still many more of your recipes to try!  That's why I love this forum so much!
> 
> Ryan


Hey, you and I both have to try these rolls done as my BBQ Biscuit Bombs...  Yes!





						Thanksgiving - BBQ Biscuit Bombs and Sweet-n-Spicy Pork
					

I started things off by smoking some chunks of Butt I'd originally set aside for future Carnitas. Big chunks of Butt rubbed with my basic pork rub and smoked it Hot-n-Fast (275°-300°) over Hickory for 2 hours. Then wrapped in paper with butter and honey and finished for 2 more hours.\  The PP is...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2020)

The buns look nice. The Recipe sounds good, really rich with the butter and sour cream...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 10, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Hey, you and I both have to try these rolls done as my BBQ Biscuit Bombs...  Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Need to show this to my wife! As a reminder to kick my butt to get this done ! Looks great, but the to do list is getting out of control. 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 10, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> The buns look nice. The Recipe sounds good, really rich with the butter and sour cream...JJ


Thank you! They sure were good! Just followed the recipe and no complaints here!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 10, 2020)

thanks for the like 

 kruizer
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## mike243 (Nov 10, 2020)

Looks great, over 21 lol young whipper snappers


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 10, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Looks great, over 21 lol young whipper snappers


Dad?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 10, 2020)

Those look amazing! Love the crochet runner in your stick pic. Reminded me of hi in f days at my Grandmas house. Her and my aunt would make those.


----------



## bertman (Nov 10, 2020)

I was feeling pretty old until Chile chimed in. October of '82 was the beginning of my freshman year.

We will have to try this next year. We always grow some chives, and never find enough use for them. We may have found their purpose.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 11, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Looks great, over 21 lol young whipper snappers


Thanks Mike! I appreciate it! Yes, I'm still on the front side of the hill! 

Ryan


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2020)

bertman said:


> I was feeling pretty old until Chile chimed in. October of '82 was the beginning of my freshman year.


Sheez, at 52 I'm a young pup  compared to a lot of guys here.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 11, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Those look amazing! Love the crochet runner in your stick pic. Reminded me of hi in f days at my Grandmas house. Her and my aunt would make those.


Thank you! They were really good! And that runner came from her great grandmother.  My wife is always knitting and crocheting something.   We haven't bought a hot pad for years.  She is currently working on a bedspread for our California king bed. I  tell her that her aluminum knitting needles would make great kabobs!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 11, 2020)

bertman said:


> I was feeling pretty old until Chile chimed in. October of '82 was the beginning of my freshman year.
> 
> We will have to try this next year. We always grow some chives, and never find enough use for them. We may have found their purpose.


I bet fresh chives would really kick it up a notch!

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks for the like 

 sandyut
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 13, 2020)

Making these tomorrow as BBQ Biscuit Bombs.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Making these tomorrow as BBQ Biscuit Bombs.


Can't wait to see them pics! I think I could sit and eat them until gone...they look absolutely wonderful 

Ryan


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 13, 2020)

Hmmm, I'm not a baker by any means and have a question.
How do I go about letting the dough rise after stuffing it?
That's an hour or more with the pork sitting in  warm dough.... Scary?
Maybe not the best idea to use bread dough versus biscuit?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 13, 2020)

You had me at rolls. Looks delicious. And the Cheerios sound really good. Never heard of them like that. Can you give me more details on them?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Hmmm, I'm not a baker by any means and have a question.
> How do I go about letting the dough rise after stuffing it?
> That's an hour or more with the pork sitting in  warm dough.... Scary?
> Maybe not the best idea to use bread dough versus biscuit?


Good question! I'm definitely not a baker by any means either,  I just followed a recipe.  I've made 

 sawhorseray
  buns, and 

 chopsaw
  Pizza dough recipe and they turned out great! So maybe they can chime in and help.  I would say to not go with the 2nd rise. In my thinking using this dough wouldn't be any different than using chopsaws dough and making calzones?

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 13, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Hmmm, I'm not a baker by any means and have a question.
> How do I go about letting the dough rise after stuffing it?
> That's an hour or more with the pork sitting in  warm dough.... Scary?
> Maybe not the best idea to use bread dough versus biscuit?


I'm not a baker either but can you not let it rise then add meat and fold it over and press edges with fork?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm not a baker either but can you not let it rise then add meat and fold it over and press edges with fork?


That's what you do  with calzones. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 13, 2020)

Steve H said:


> That's what you do  with calzones. Sounds reasonable.


Yep me and Ryan posted at the same time lol but that was my thinking


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 13, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Good question! I'm definitely not a baker by any means either,  I just followed a recipe.  I've made
> 
> sawhorseray
> buns, and
> ...





TNJAKE said:


> I'm not a baker either but can you not let it rise then add meat and fold it over and press edges with fork?


The potential problem I see with not letting the dough rise after handling is ending up with a dense product like pizza/calzone and not a light/fluffy roll or biscuit.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 13, 2020)

Gonna put this on hold till I figure it out.
The dough is just a technicality, the safe food handling is what may kill the idea.

I found a bunch of good looking recipes for sour cream and chive biscuits.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 13, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> The potential problem I see with not letting the dough rise after handling is ending up with a dense product like pizza/calzone and not a light/fluffy roll or biscuit.


Let it rise then cut an opening in the side then stuff it full of goodness?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2020)

Steve H said:


> You had me at rolls. Looks delicious. And the Cheerios sound really good. Never heard of them like that. Can you give me more details on them?


Thanks Steve! Get the big box of plain cheerios and divide in half...should end up with about two,  8 cup batches.  Melt a stick of butter (we use salted) in a pot on stove and dump in 1/2 of the Cheerios and stir to coat them with butter,  then dump into a bowl and salt to your liking,  stirring to get an even mix. Then repeat with 2nd half.  Simple to make and hard to put down. 
Makes for a tasty little munchie for long trips or for us being in the field.  Let me know if ya try them 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Gonna put this on hold till I figure it out.
> The dough is just a technicality, the safe food handling is what may kill the idea.


Probably not a bad idea. Or get your biscuit dough and make the bun dough just use the bun dough for a couple or few and biscuits for the rest. And bake the rest of the buns...I've only had 1 bun with a burger,  the rest have just been buttered or used for dunking in soups 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks Ryan. I'll be trying this out.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thanks Ryan. I'll be trying this out.


Just had a thought...reading through Robert's  post 

 txsmoker
  on his pistachio experiment and since you like spice you could add any type of spice and heat it up.  We're just used to it with salt from when the kids were younger and our dogs love them 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Nov 13, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Just had a thought...reading through Robert's  post
> 
> txsmoker
> on his pistachio experiment and since you like spice you could add any type of spice and heat it up.  We're just used to it with salt from when the kids were younger and our dogs love them
> ...



I was thinking about that. I'm thinking about adding scorpion salt on one batch. And salt and vinegar on the other. Betcha ranch would work too.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I was thinking about that. I'm thinking about adding scorpion salt on one batch. And salt and vinegar on the other. Betcha ranch would work too.


We have done the same thing with hot dog buns...especially buying them on sale, coat with olive oil and any seasonings you want then bake and make croutons.  Not a single batch ever made it to a salad!

Ryan


----------



## disco (Nov 13, 2020)

Beautiful buns! Going on the to do list! Big like. However, we won't talk about how old I was in 1982 young fella!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2020)

disco said:


> Beautiful buns! Going on the to do list! Big like. However, we won't talk about how old I was in 1982 young fella!


Thank you Disco! And thank you for the like, I appreciate it! The whole age thing kinda happened by accident...since it was a throwback recipe 1st shared in 1982, just made me stop and think.  But yes, I'm still a younster! Body doesn't always think so but my mind is still a kid! Since the recipe didn't specify I just grabbed AP flour, not sure what difference bread flour or self rising would make. 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2020)

Devo1
  thanks for the like,  I  appreciate it!

Ryan


----------

